# Kite fishing the surf



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Has anyone here used a kite fishing rig to surf fish? I have seen it done, but it seems that the wind usually would not take your bait out to sea but rather back inland. I have seen a video on YouTube of someone doing it in Navarre. Any information would be great, it seems like it would be awesome fun!


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

[MEDIA=youtube]wFullScreen[/MEDIA]



Since no one has responded, I figured I'd show y'all what I was talking about.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

never done it but it looks like it works ,if the wind cooperates.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Snivlem thanks for bringing the topic back up. I have put a web site together on kite fishing. check *www.fishthekite.com* there you can find more info. You have to check the winds yes..ocassionally youll get a north wind in the summer and fish from the surf , but you can fish almost anywhere in the sound, river, ponds, etc if you think about it. Please feel free to ask any questions you all may have. And yes indeed, flying a kite and catching fish on top of that is a lot of fun.


----------

